# Eating rubber bands



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone else have a problem with their cats eating rubber bands? I try and make sure that my husband doesn't leave rubber bands off of the news paper just laying around. Most of the time, the cats will vomit it back up but once in a while (like the other morning), I discovered one in the cat box. I'm so worried that one will get caught inside of them and cause real problems. Does anyone have solution? Can't image them tasting good. :catsm


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

My cat is the same way, only he procures rubber bands out of thin air!  I was unaware that we even had rubber bands in the house until our kitten started vomiting literally 10-15 rubber bands at a time!! 8O We have since discovered a wad of rubber bands that I guess were left here by previous renters in our utility room and have safely secured them. It was quite the mystery for a time!!

If we slip a rubber band around our wrists, he will seek us out to rub wildly against our wrists and lick and bite the rubber band.


----------



## MaddysMama (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi My cat has a "fetish" with anything rubber, Whether it be rubber bands burst balloons, babies bottle teats, in fact anything made of the stuff.

i don't know why this is but i have to be extremely careful with anything rubber in the house. even if i have hidden it he seems to sniff it out a mile away and knows exactly where to find it, he has been known to retrieve such items from my next door neighbours house!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

One of my babies is like that too. I had a file folder on my table the other day with a rubber band around it. I left the room for an hour or so and came back to a chewed in half rubber band.

She also tries to eat ribbon and chews the handles off of gift bags. :roll:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

one of my cats who is now deceased (Riley) ate a piece of ribbon and it got tangled up in or around his colon and had to have emergency surgery to the tune of $600.00 My advice is to keep string, rubber bands and ribbons or anything like that away from them unless you are supervising. just my 2 cents worth


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

My cat Beansy loves to eat my hairbands. I end up buying new hair bindies all the time, because she steals them from the bathroom, or wherever they are left and chews them into nastiness. I try to hide them, but I guess I have to be more on top of it, because she still does.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup, my Callie loves them too. Actually found one half hanging out of her butt and had to watch for her next bowel movement to make sure it came out. Other than hair elastics (the fabric covered kind) which she doesn't bother...I don't have any rubberband in the house. If the mail comes with one around it I throw it in the trash out in the garage so it never comes in the house.

Tell hubby how much the vet bill will be if he isn't more careful....


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

I never leave rubber bands lying around. In fact, rubber bands are prohibited in my home. It's become such an instinct for me that I actually catch myself carefully discarding rubber bands *at work*. Same with twist ties.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I had a cat who loved to chew on rubber bands. Had to be very, very careful not to leave any lying around.


----------



## Slanter (Feb 9, 2006)

My cat does that... she's obsessed with anything plastic or rubber. especially if it has to do with my mp3 player. she has chewed apart TWO headphone cables, and taken the rubber bands that I use to keep the battery from falling out off and chewed them to pieces on three separate ocassions. Honestly, I just walk into my bedroom one night and she's on my bed marrily chewing away on my headphones. >_< I'm just glad I caught on before she got to my x-box controllers.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

My Millie is exactly the same. My hubby had brought home a bundle of paper from work and had secured it with a band. I watched as little tiny Millie attempted to drag the paper away with her so she could steal the elastic band!


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Our cat Bandit loves rubber bands but just plays with them, never eating them.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My Siamese has a thing for rubber bands, though I'm careful NEVER to leave any out. He also finds my hair elastics sometimes and steals them and chews them. I have no idea why. He's also into chewing on plastic....you know when you buy a box of like 24 water bottles? Yeah, he chews the plastic covering...he also enjoys plastic shopping bags. He doesn't eat it, just gnaws on it...gets this dazed look in his eyes...haha...he's funny. My other cat isn't that strange.....I don't even think he'd bother with a rubber band if he could.


----------

